

Court Rules You Can Be Compelled to Hand Over Decryption Key - Alupis
http://www.securitycurrent.com/en/writers/mark-rasch/court-rules-you-can-be-compelled-to-hand-over-decryption-key

======
finid
Hey, but what if I've forgotten the passphrase? Get locked up for being
forgetful?

